# Health Canada warns about supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Health Canada warns about supplements CBC News Canada’s health watchdog is warning about several dietary supplements that could be harmful to consumers. Comecoo contains undeclared phenolphthalein and subutramine which could cause health problems in consumers.Comecoo contains undeclared phenolphthalein and subutramine which could cause health problems in consumers. (Health Canada)Three are weight loss products manufactured in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

